# Willie's had his tail amputated - advice please!!!!!!



## rushton (Apr 2, 2009)

My cat Willie's had his tail amputated on Monday. He's ok but a bit miserable because he's got a lampshade on his head and I won't let him out. We played in the garden for a little while today (on a cat harness and leash) but he wanted to jump over the fence and go exploring so we came back in again. Does anyone else have experience of this? How long did you keep your cat in? When did they perk up?

I'm also worried about him being bullied by other cats. Has this been a problem for any of you? Any advice much appreciated! I just want to make him happy again - he's my little furbaby. Thanks....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry your poor Willie lost his tail. How did that come about? I think that is pretty uncommon, is why I ask. I think I would keep him indoors until he has fully healed and the cone on his head until stitches are out.

I think one of the major problems with having no tail is they no longer have that appendage to communicate; fuzzed-out, slicing low, middle of the road or waving high. However Manx (tail-less) cats seem to do just fine.

Here's to hoping he heals quickly and well.
Heidi


----------



## rushton (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot Heidi. Your cat looks exactly the same as Willie! (Except yours has a tail.) I don't know how it happened. The vet says it was such a bad break - crushed and dislocated - that chances are he was run over by a car. I'll take your advice and keep him in a bit longer. You're right about the communication thing - he's got a little stump but he wags it like a dog when he's eating his food or if I'm stroking him!

Thanks for your good wishes.

Gayle


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor Willie  I hope he makes a good recoevery. He is lucky he has you to look after him.
Bless xx 

seashell


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Poor Willie-of-the-wee-tail, but it sounds like he is happy and doing well. 
That is good news!
h


----------

